# Korra vs Aang, at their beginnings



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

Obviously we will get a lot more feats from Korra as her show progresses.  Until then, how does Korra measure up to Aang based solely on feats from their respective premiere episodes?  If anyone hasn't yet, the premiere for "Legend of Korra" can be watched here:



Bonus:  If time warped, and season 1 Zuko walked into Korra's ring declaring that he must bring the Avatar back to his father, how would the fight between Zuko and Korra go down (White Lotus is not allowed to interfere)


----------



## Marsala (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra could bend three elements without training as a toddler. She beats 1st season Aang and Zuko, possibly at the same time.

Aang and Zuko probably didn't surpass her until late 3rd season when they both exceeded Azula. I bet Korra's on Azula's level already.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra would beat Zuko. Aang would beat Korra.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Korra would beat Zuko. Aang would beat Korra.



Really? Aang wasn't too much better than Zuko at the start of the 1st season. He didn't get a decisive advantage over Zuko until he incorporated waterbending, i.e. using the well in "The Bounty Hunter" (if I remember the episode name right).

Aang is decent, but his airbending would lose against Korra's three elements unless his Avatar State kicked in suddenly. I expect that Korra will have much more trouble accessing the Avatar State than Aang did.


----------



## SpaceMook (Apr 7, 2012)

Ya but Korra sacrifices speed for power and is much less skillful than Aang in terms of bending. She has a lot of power but it's useless if you can't hit your target. 

Both characters are pretty much polar opposites of each other in nearly every way.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra, like aang, has great raw talent; however, she demonstrated more at an earlier age.

In their respective premieres, Korra is the more powerful and stronger avatar; however, she lacks grace and skill. She is improving on this as seen in episode two, but she cannot touch aang in this regard yet. I disagree that she is on azula's level. Korra maybe so in terms of raw power, but not in mobility and skill. Nor has she given us any indication that she knows how to bend lightning. Unlike aang, she relies on overpowering the opponent.

aang lacked power at first, but had great reflexes and mobility, allowing to fight and dodge effectively. Moreover his fighting stye was more in tiring the enemy out, nimbly dodging, and striking them back with their own weapon/move, or just when they were open.

Like mook said, they are opposites. In personality and fighting style.

In a fight at their premiere levels, Korra would win. She is older and can more easily manipulate the elements than aang could in his premiere. But if we were to compare season 3 aang vs premiere Korra, it's not much of a contest-yet then again, it isn't fair to compare the characters at such differing points. Same could be said for comparing the two of them at their premieres: one is older and had formal training in multiple elements (Korra) while the other one is younger and had no mastery of the other skills (aside from air) due to having no masters (aang).


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

Airbending pretty much relies on agility and deception, herky-jerky moves which Korra isn't familiar with since she hasn't fought a single airbender yet. Coupled with the fact that her Firebending is uber offensive and her Earthbending is useless since it's Hung Gar (not Toph's style). She's also stance-heavy (which means a sitting duck), as shown in the Pro Bending tourney until she learned airbending footwork.

@Sacrifice: You forget Aang was a master airbender at the age of 13, which means his fighting style is a lot more polished than with someone who hasn't faced an airbender yet, much less a master.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 7, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Airbending pretty much relies on agility and deception, herky-jerky moves which Korra isn't familiar with since she hasn't fought a single airbender yet. Coupled with the fact that her Firebending is uber offensive and her Earthbending is useless since it's Hung Gar (not Toph's style). She's also stance-heavy (which means a sitting duck), as shown in the Pro Bending tourney until she learned airbending footwork.
> 
> *@Sacrifice: You forget Aang was a master airbender at the age of 13, which means his fighting style is a lot more polished than with someone who hasn't faced an airbender yet, much less a master*.




You ninja'ed me as I was adding to my post (I tend to do this). Didn't read this til now.

all I'm saying is that Korra's style is different and too rough. Episode 1 Korra is more powerful than episode 1 aang, and would win in a fight between the two, but in his defense it's not like aang had training outside of his natural element for years before his premiere. Plus he was younger (excluding his 100 year frozen state).

Plus you gotta consider she had more combat training experience than episode 1 aang. She never faced an airbender but aang never faced a firebender, earthbender, or waterbender in combat or training before episode 1.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Really? Aang wasn't too much better than Zuko at the start of the 1st season. He didn't get a decisive advantage over Zuko until he incorporated waterbending, i.e. using the well in "The Bounty Hunter" (if I remember the episode name right).
> 
> Aang is decent, but his airbending would lose against Korra's three elements unless his Avatar State kicked in suddenly. I expect that Korra will have much more trouble accessing the Avatar State than Aang did.


Aang could always and usually did spank Zuuko. First episode he smacked him around with a mattress, in the last episode he blew him out of the building the moment he decided enough was enough. 

They're competitive because Aang is passive in nature.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Aang could always and usually did spank Zuuko. First episode he smacked him around with a mattress, in the last episode he blew him out of the building the moment he decided enough was enough.
> 
> They're competitive because Aang is passive in nature.



I remember cracking up at that. That and the scene where he just blew him off some house while they were fighting. and the scene where...oh god season 1 is just chock full of them.

Zuko season 1 stands no chance.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

Sacrifice said:


> You ninja'ed me as I was adding to my post (I tend to do this). Didn't read this til now.
> 
> all I'm saying is that Korra's style is different and too rough. Episode 1 Korra is more powerful than episode 1 aang, and would win in a fight between the two, but in his defense it's not like aang had training outside of his natural element for years before his premiere. Plus he was younger (excluding his 100 year frozen state).
> 
> Plus you gotta consider she had more combat training experience than episode 1 aang. She never faced an airbender but aang never faced a firebender, earthbender, or waterbender in combat or training before episode 1.



And what I'm saying is that Ep 1 Korra is too much of a sitting duck for Ep 1 Aang. Airbenders are always constantly moving since it's part of their repertoire, and he's at an advantage since she can't hit him. I think the Pro Bending tourney at Ep 2 proved that. Yes the attacks were linear and you couldn't blindside, but then again the other 3 styles are too stance-heavy. Only Firebending is close, and even that isn't fast enough to compete with Airbending.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 7, 2012)

Honestly Korra just uses basic moves.

Her water bending looks weak compare to anything Anng or Katara could do in the past

Her fire bending feats are just overwhelming stream of fire. It is more impressive then book 1 Zuko fire but eh. To plain

Her earth bending is eh. Nothing special. Honestly I would say Haru level. At best.


And even though premier feats are allowed I will give it to Anng. 


Korra can easily beat Book 1 Zuko with low difficulty.


While anng beats her with mid difficulty. All he has to do is stay mobile and he is safe. Though area and distance is important. And anng lacks finishing moves to end the fight. So I suppose high difficulty.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra has the physical and versatility advantage. Aang's airbending will only get him so far.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 7, 2012)

Though Korra lacks feats. Okay she can bend three elements.


All she has shown for water is normal water stream blasts

All she has shown for earth is effecting the ground and normal earth projectiles

All she has for fire is fire balls and fire streams

Each could be easily dodged


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2012)

aang totals korra


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't think Korra has the feats for this yet, but if I had to guess, she would win.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Ya but Korra sacrifices speed for power and is much less skillful than Aang in terms of bending.



Where are you getting less skillful from? Or the lack of speed.


(granted, yeah Aang mastered the elements in one summer and Korra's had 17 years to do so, but I was under the impression this was premiere episodes.)


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

Aang is undoubtedly faster than Korra, and he has complete mastery of airbending, whereas Korra hasn't _truly_ mastered any of them due to her incapability of comprehending the spiritual side of bending.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

No, she's mastered all of them except airbending, which she can't use because it requires her to get in touch with her spiritual side. And where are you getting faster? Because he's smaller?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

No, because of the episode _The Blue Spirit_ where he sprinted across the countryside without breaking a sweat.

I don't think it's a stretch to claim that Aang's one of the more agile and faster characters.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

This is premiere episodes.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yeah, feats from the premiere episodes. My bad.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe baby korra is a better matchup for early season Aang


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

To clarify, by "premiere" I mean the first hour of each show.  So  Korra's probending feats and airbending "clicking" counts for her.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra Dominates Aang.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra has mastered 3 elements already. She would spank Book 1 Aang. It could go either way with Book 2 Aang, but Book 3 Aang murks her in both skill and feats. I'm interested to see how well Korra will do in the Avatar state. As it stands, she's physically stronger than Aang and had more raw talent. Though she hasn't gained many great feats yet (and pro-bending doesn't help since large AoE attacks aren't really used in it) as the series has just started. She isn't touching a fully-realized Avatar Aang, though. Still, she's off to a much better start than Aang, obviously. I'm expecting some better feats from her later on, though, as Avatar Roku demonstrated ridiculous feats in his training (particularly his waterbending feat that was like large building+ or something)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or8KhPgWMQ4&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLC0A7A0372CFA56D5[/YOUTUBE]
Around 1:15 or so

And lolZuko. Aang was roflstomping him in season one during almost every encounter. Some were only dragged out because of Aang's passive nature. In other scenes, Aang pretty much one-shots and fodderizes Zuko.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra hasn't really 'mastered' the three elements she has already, she can just do them very proficiently. She's showing great potential, but she still lacks the spiritual aspect Aang managed to get in the first three episodes. After all, Aang could access the Avatar State, while Korra hasn't-even in all the danger situations she's been in, hasn't been able to even go into the initial-non controlled state. 

Korra's too hard headed right now, even premiere Aang should be able to best her due to his absolute mastery of Airbending (as shown by his tattoos-they can only be obtained by mastering airbending), superior speed, and superior agility.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 7, 2012)

NMG said:


> No, she's mastered all of them except airbending, which she can't use because it requires her to get in touch with her spiritual side. And where are you getting faster? Because he's smaller?





Stunna said:


> Aang is undoubtedly faster than Korra, and he has complete mastery of airbending, whereas Korra hasn't _truly_ mastered any of them due to her incapability of comprehending the spiritual side of bending.



There's your answer. Emphasis on truly.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Actually Korra isn't off to a better start than Aang. Aang mastered all of the elements and Avatar state before his teens, Korra is 17.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> It's actually on iTunes for FREE currently, 480p and 1080p.



Or the Zune Marketplace or Amazon, if you hate iTunes...


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

Kirito said:


> There's your answer. Emphasis on truly.




Except, she has, this is especially given the fact that the white Lotus organization recognizes her as having mastered water,fire and earth. It isn't until she gets to airbending that they even bring up the whole spiritual thing.They made one off hand comment about her lacking patients and restraint, that doesn't mean she hasn't mastered them.



Gunners said:


> Actually Korra isn't off to a better start than Aang. Aang mastered all of the elements and Avatar state before his teens, Korra is 17.



Shit, aang masted them all in a few months


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

NMG said:
			
		

> Except, she has, this is especially given the fact that the white Lotus organization recognizes her as having mastered water,fire and earth. It isn't until she gets to airbending that they even bring up the whole spiritual thing.They made one off hand comment about her lacking patients and restraint, that doesn't mean she hasn't mastered them.


Actually you are wrong, they brought up her not mastering the spiritual side of bending before bringing up airbending. She mentioned airbending/Tenzin as a solution to that problem.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

The spiritual side of bending matters for her duties as Avatar, but not directly for combat skill.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Aang air bending gives him more speed and agility, I have a feeling he would win due to how versatile air is.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Actually you are wrong,



I'm never wrong


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Oman said:


> The spiritual side of bending matters for her duties as Avatar, but not directly for combat skill.


What kind of nonsense is that? Of course the spiritual side of bending is important for combat skill. It offers a greater understanding of the relevant element and allows for a greater appreciation of the core principles (Patience, adaptability, desire, rigor etc. )


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

Azula had none of that, yet she was still better than her enlightened brother

well,  none of that spiritual crap anyway


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

Azula had mastery over the spiritual aspect of firebending.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

Says who? I don't remember that being said anywhere


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Actually Korra isn't off to a better start than Aang. Aang mastered all of the elements and Avatar state before his teens, Korra is 17.



I thought we were just taking the premieres into account.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 7, 2012)

Korra wins. Three elements versus one.


----------



## Pacifista (Apr 7, 2012)

That's terrible reasoning.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 7, 2012)

NMG said:


> Says who? I don't remember that being said anywhere


And I don't recall anything to the contrary being brought up.


----------



## Wan (Apr 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What kind of nonsense is that? Of course the spiritual side of bending is important for combat skill. It offers a greater understanding of the relevant element and allows for a greater appreciation of the core principles (Patience, adaptability, desire, rigor etc. )



Sure, if you decide to fight that way.  However, as Korra pwning the three firebenders and then the three gang members showed, you don't need that to be a plain good fighter.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 7, 2012)

Gunners said:


> And I don't recall anything to the contrary being brought up.



So what you're saying is the absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence. That's conjecture.


----------



## Doommaker (Apr 7, 2012)

Hasn't Korra already mastered three elements at the very beginning? She should be able to beat Aang with mid-high difficulty.


----------



## OS (Apr 8, 2012)

NMG said:


> So what you're saying is the absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence. That's conjecture.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 8, 2012)

Korra was shown to have mastery over three elements while Aang didn't even begin his journey of mastering them. Korra wins with low/moderate difficulty.

Zuko while standing a tiny bit of a *lesser* chance in the end will prove he's no match toward Korra's mastery of Water, Fire and Earth. Having mastering Fire while enable her to render and counter Zuko's fire bending with her own if she chooses to.
Korra wins with moderate difficulty.

How about Season's two Aang, Katara, Toph and Zuko versus Korra instead?


----------



## Wan (Apr 8, 2012)

I didn't want to delve into mid or post series TLA characters vs Korra until we get more feats from her.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

NMG said:


> So what you're saying is the absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence. That's conjecture.



What I am saying if you made the claim that Azula did not master the spiritual aspect of firebending when nothing of the sort was said.


			
				Oman said:
			
		

> Sure, if you decide to fight that way. However, as Korra pwning the three firebenders and then the three gang members showed, you don't need that to be a plain good fighter.


Pwning three firebenders isn't impressive, Mei spanked over half a dozen using knives. And I am not disputing the fact that she is a good fighter.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2012)

Oman said:


> I didn't want to delve into mid or post series TLA characters vs Korra until we get more feats from her.



So in other words, you never asked for this


----------



## Wan (Apr 8, 2012)

NMG said:


> So in other words, you never asked for this


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What I am saying if you made the claim that Azula did not master the spiritual aspect of firebending when nothing of the sort was said.



Considering only Iroh, Zuko and Aang saw the true meaning of firebending I highly doubt it.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 8, 2012)

Pacifista said:


> That's terrible reasoning.



It is. But it's true. She has more versatility than Aang, though she doesn't have as much talent (Aang learned five arts (energy building included) in the span of barely a year.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2012)

Well Aang sort of needed to learn them that fast. Considering she was already bending when she was a baby, she could have likely done it as well.





Jut giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 8, 2012)

NMG said:


> Considering only Iroh, Zuko and Aang saw the true meaning of firebending I highly doubt it.


It was the source of Firebending and it does not mean Azula lacks a spiritual understanding of Firebending. What you're suggesting now is that religious person can not be spiritual because they teachings of his religions changed over the years.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 8, 2012)

NMG said:


> Well Aang sort of needed to learn them that fast. Considering she was already bending when she was a baby, she could have likely done it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That depended on the factors of urgency.

Also she seems to be even more talented than Aang as she had already shown and manifested the abilities of three bending arts except Airbending. That means that she had more natural talent than Aang and of course means she would of been able to end the course of his time in the plot much quicker before the Sozin's Comet incident. Though if she would of learned Energybending so easily is unknown. Unless she can find the giant island turtle tiger whatever again (gotta love those hybrids).


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It was the source of Firebending and it does not mean Azula lacks a spiritual understanding of Firebending.




So then what is the spiritual understanding of firebending? Because other than the sociopathic tendencies Azula and Korra are pretty similar.



> What you're suggesting now is that religious person can not be spiritual because they teachings of his religions changed over the years.



wut? Not seeing how this ties in at all.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 8, 2012)

I think we are getting ahead of ourselves here.

To date, we only know that Iroh, Zuko, and Aang learned the spiritual side of fire bending, and that was with their teachings from the dragons.

Azula was just naturally gifted (as if her blue flame wasn't a big enough indicator) and trained combat-wise to boot. To add, I think she was essentially a master at the "violence" aspect of fire bending. What truly made her special was that she mastered the reckless violent side of fire bending with such control, unlike the reckless Zuko and season 1 Aang (where he couldn't control the power).

Fire bending has two natures: a violent one (Azula, Ozai, early Zuko, etc.) and a spiritual one (Iroh, later Zuko, Aang). There is no clear indicator as to which one is more powerful. They can be said to rival in power; however, it can be said that the spiritual side is more powerful from Iroh's claim of being able to best Ozai.

I would argue that each element has two natures, especially after the guy from the white lotus said that Korra hasn't mastered the spiritual side of bending, but I don't feel like writing an essay here.

Now we do not know a lot about her training outside of the fact that she mastered or is at least above average in fire bending. 

We do not know exactly to what nature of fire bending yet though. From a first glance, they may have wanted to teach her the spiritual side of fire bending (the guy in the red robe seemed unwilling to end her training in episode 1-I'm assuming that was the fire instructor), but I'd say her personality currently leads her more towards the overpowering, violent (and more reckless) side of fire bending. We might see that change as the series progresses. I think the same can be currently said for her other elements as well, but fire and earth are the ones I am mainly looking out for, considering those two are closely tied personality wise, just like water and air.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 8, 2012)

Gomu said:


> It is. But it's true. She has more versatility than Aang, though she doesn't have as much talent (Aang learned five arts (energy building included) in the span of barely a year.



Aang had the benefit of meeting each of his teachers in that span of time. Korra has just recently had the oppurtunity to find an airbending teacher.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 8, 2012)

Aang also had to learn during a war. That kind of sped up the training process.


----------



## Toriko (Apr 8, 2012)

Legend of Korra is fucking bawse.

As to the topic at hand, I don't remeber much from the very first episode of Avatar.


----------



## Gomu (Apr 8, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Aang had the benefit of meeting each of his teachers in that span of time. Korra has just recently had the oppurtunity to find an airbending teacher.



That may have been more the luck of the draw. Aang was pressed for time in learning four different arts the last one energy bending learned y placing the knowledge to do such a skill into his mind/soul so he knew how to do it automatically.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2012)

Only reason Aang even needed to learn energy bending was because he was a pacifist, doubt Korra would have needed it to take down Ozai


----------



## WinPiece777 (Apr 9, 2012)

Let's use the Pokemon Logic
Korra's rock > Aang Flying/Aerial attacks
Let's use the Naruto Logic
Korra's Fire > Aang's Air
Let's use the One Piece Logic
LOLz! Aang speedblitz!


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Apr 9, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Korra could bend three elements without training as a toddler. She beats 1st season Aang and Zuko, possibly at the same time.
> 
> Aang and Zuko probably didn't surpass her until late 3rd season when they both exceeded Azula. I bet Korra's on Azula's level already.



Just to be clear, Azula will wipe the floor with Korra, her bending of 3 elements it's somehow basic, compared to Azula mastership of anger firebending and lightining bending.
I mean, just looking at this crazy feats beetween Azula and Zuko:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCXHi0kFucc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
~1:20-4:00~
Any Azula atack that hit Korra will take her out.


----------



## Wan (Apr 9, 2012)

Strange of Eternity said:


> Just to be clear, Azula will wipe the floor with Korra, her bending of 3 elements it's somehow basic, compared to Azula mastership of anger firebending and lightining bending.
> I mean, just looking at this crazy feats beetween Azula and Zuko:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCXHi0kFucc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ~1:20-4:00~
> Any Azula atack that hit Korra will take her out.



Ah, that's during Sozin's Comet, with Azula and Zuko's firebending amplified.  Korra's firebending would be amplified as well.  Her firebending test demonstrated that she's already a very powerful firebender, blocking three firebenders' attacks with ease and shooting attacks that rival Azula and Zuko's best (outside of the Comet).


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

Korra has tits, she wins.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Strange of Eternity said:


> Just to be clear, Azula will wipe the floor with Korra, her bending of 3 elements it's somehow basic, compared to Azula mastership of anger firebending and lightining bending.
> I mean, just looking at this crazy feats beetween Azula and Zuko:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCXHi0kFucc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ~1:20-4:00~
> Any Azula atack that hit Korra will take her out.



Those attacks were amp'd up by the comet. Korra is the Avatar and has three elements under her belt not just one. While her prowess in Fire Bending may not match Azula's she still has Water and Earth.


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Korra has tits, she wins.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

So in the latest trailer Korra got sonned by a single Chi blocker. She couldn't land a hit on the evasive target despite her having 3 elements to his/her 0.

She isn't landing a hit on Aang. 


> So then what is the spiritual understanding of firebending? Because other than the sociopathic tendencies Azula and Korra are pretty similar.


that ambition, a clear mind and drive are key to fire bending.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

Does that mean you agree with me?


----------



## taydev (Apr 9, 2012)

Kora FTW. She was already bending 3 elements when she was like 2 years old XD

Then again Aang had all the elements down by the time he was 12, mastered the avatar state (I think), and performed energy bending.

Ok, Aang FTW then!

It's hard for me to say right now. I'll have to see as the story progresses.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> that ambition, a clear mind and drive are key to fire bending.



And you got this from?



Not to mention during her final fight with Zuko she was way off her rocker and was still better than him.


Not to mention Korra has all of that


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Aang has mastered both the spiritual and physical sides of Bending _at age 12_ when he was named a Airbending _master_. Korra truly hasn't mastered her three current bending styles-which is the point why she was going to Republic City in the first place, until she masters that aspect. I doubt she can even access the Avatar State due to that, since Aang could easily in times of durress.


----------



## Strange of Eternity (Apr 10, 2012)

Oman said:


> Ah, that's during Sozin's Comet, with Azula and Zuko's firebending amplified.  Korra's firebending would be amplified as well.  Her firebending test demonstrated that she's already a very powerful firebender, blocking three firebenders' attacks with ease and shooting attacks that rival Azula and Zuko's best (outside of the Comet).


That actually mean nothing, she's nowere the level Azula and Zuko had, some feats without Sozin's Comet.(it's a amv, just ignore the music.)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnjkA75GSwE[/YOUTUBE]
We see that they both have a firebending level that Korra it's far from, the main proof been the blue fire Azule uses.



Hunter said:


> Those attacks were amp'd up by the comet. Korra is the Avatar and has three elements under her belt not just one. While her prowess in Fire Bending may not match Azula's she still has Water and Earth.


Been the avatar for Korra actually means nothing, in the previous video we see how Katara(a far more advance waterbender that Korra) was overwelmed by Azula, even without Sozin's Comet, his firebending it's good, but nowhere near Azula, and his earthbending it's pretty basic, so no, even with 3 element bending, Azula will have her for breakfast,
Adding that to the fact she's practily standing in the same spot all the time, if Aang survie to Azula and Zuko's attack, was for been more agile/faster than both of them.
Both Azula and Zuko will have Korra for breakfast.


----------



## αce (Apr 10, 2012)

The fuck is this.
Aang stomps.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 10, 2012)

@Op
thanks for pointing me to the new Avatar series. I didn't know about this. 

Reps


----------



## Hunter (Apr 10, 2012)

Strange of Eternity said:


> Been the avatar for Korra actually means nothing, in the previous video we see how Katara(a far more advance waterbender that Korra) was overwelmed by Azula, even without Sozin's Comet, his firebending it's good, but nowhere near Azula, and his earthbending it's pretty basic, so no, even with 3 element bending, Azula will have her for breakfast,
> Adding that to the fact she's practily standing in the same spot all the time, if Aang survie to Azula and Zuko's attack, was for been more agile/faster than both of them.
> Both Azula and Zuko will have Korra for breakfast.



To move onto the next element the Avatar must master the previous. Aang was the exception due to the fact that he was in a hurry. Of course the training is never complete. It's the same aspect of all Martial Arts, bending is no exception meaning you must train everyday to not get rusty and to learn. Even for a Master it continues. So as for progressing to the next, that means Korra has reached a degree of master of the previous elements and most continue onward to Air. And it's almost certain given the fact of the timeline, she is 17 and if she started as child how many years do you think she's had to learn from the other elements?

She is a water tribe Avatar, and her teacher was Katara herself that itself should tell you the prowess of her water bending. Also the chase scene displayed her water bending abilities as well.

As for Earth, not much info is given, but in order to move onto Fire we must assume she mastered that element as well.

As for fire she's not as weak as you think when it comes to it. Even though it's her polar opposite, she displayed tremendous fire power and managed to pass the test of the white lotus against two firebenders.


Given the fact she has yet to master Air we can move on. While she does not excel at the spiritual side of bending she is known to exceed the physical side.
Of course, she must train both but that should give you another understanding on her abilities. So, a master of three current elements vs a Master of one. My chances are on Korra.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Aang has mastered both the spiritual and physical sides of Bending _at age 12_ when he was named a Airbending _master_. Korra truly hasn't mastered her three current bending styles-which is the point why she was going to Republic City in the first place, until she masters that aspect. I doubt she can even access the Avatar State due to that, since Aang could easily in times of durress.


I thought she hasn't mastered the spiritual sides of the three. And she was sent in order to learn Air bending. It also too early to know or tell if she can access that state or not in times of duress like Aang can.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

NMG said:


> And you got this from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iroh in Bitter work- Fire is the element of power, the people of the fire nation desire and will and the energy and drive to achieve what they want. There's nothing to suggest Korra has an understanding/appreciation in contrary to her not mastering the spiritual aspect of bending. 

Also Azula was not better than Zuko during their final fight, he was taxing her ass before she targeted Katara to draw him in a near lethal attack.


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't Korra master Water, Earth and Fire before the start of the series? Aang only knew Airbending. Only way I can see him coming out alive is through using agility which is inherent to him.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Apr 10, 2012)

Lightning Heaven said:


> Didn't Korra master Water, Earth and Fire before the start of the series? Aang only knew Airbending. Only way I can see him coming out alive is through using agility which is inherent to him.



Aang Mastered all 4 plus Energy bending at 12/13 and yet Korra has only learned the Basics those three. As it has been said the Spiritual side is a big part of being a Bender and being the Avatar. Aang would Kick her Ass IMHO. Also FYI the Reason Korra pulls off those impressive moves is because shes older and has been bending those elements for quite a while. Thats why I think Aang should get all of his Airbending feats


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Aang Mastered all 4 plus Energy bending at 12/13 and yet Korra has only learned the Basics those three. As it has been said the Spiritual side is a big part of being a Bender and being the Avatar. Aang would Kick her Ass IMHO. Also FYI the Reason Korra pulls off those impressive moves is because shes older and has been bending those elements for quite a while. Thats why I think Aang should get all of his Airbending feats


Er... This is start of series? Not EOS. :/


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 10, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Aang Mastered all 4 plus Energy bending at 12/13 and yet Korra has only learned the Basics those three. As it has been said the Spiritual side is a big part of being a Bender and being the Avatar. Aang would Kick her Ass IMHO. Also FYI the Reason Korra pulls off those impressive moves is because shes older and has been bending those elements for quite a while. Thats why I think Aang should get all of his Airbending feats



This is BoS and Aang only learned all four at a young age because he met his masters sooner (who were all high/top tiers in the usage of their element). While Korra just started her air bending training in less then a week.


----------



## Ice (Apr 10, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> This is BoS and Aang only learned all four at a young age because he met his masters sooner (who were all high/top tiers in the usage of their element). While Korra just started her air bending training in less then a week.



Yeah. Freddie summarized it pretty nicely.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Apr 10, 2012)

I wouldn't say Korra is a master at the other 3 elements but she is certainly advanced and powerful. At the very leat she has most of their combat uses down pat outside of being nimble. She won't be a realized master without recognizing the spiritual side (this is why the fire bending teacher was hesitant in her just ending the fire training so quickly).

 She's naturally gifted as the Avatar and has been training since an early age to boot. More or less this fight comes down how she can handle fast and nimble targets like Aang, who is also already a master of air bending.

As for her waterbending it is impressive but not a lot to be said as of yet. Although she is born into the water tribe, I wouldn't be surprised to see waterbending be her second weakest element until she is a fully realized avatar, considering that water and air are very similar in their practices.

For Korra, she is powerful and she relies on overpowering the opponent currently in her fighting style. No one should be doubting her power. It just becomes a question on how a premiere korra can handle fast opponents. The odds are somewhat against her in that regard, for we already have comments about her rigid style, personality, and lack of regard toward the more spiritual apsect of bending (though to me in combat the stances and personality are more hindering).


----------



## Kurou (Apr 10, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Iroh in Bitter work- Fire is the element of power, the people of the fire nation desire and will and the energy and drive to achieve what they want.




......


So does Korra







> Also Azula was not better than Zuko during their final fight, he was taxing her ass before she targeted Katara to draw him in a near lethal attack.




Yes, a mentally exhausted Azula who was downright insane at the time and was still matching  Zuko. She was even using Lightning which is the most advanced form of firebending at the time. Yeah, they were certainly equals.


----------



## mandrake01 (Apr 17, 2012)

If we're talking just about premiere episode feats, i also go for Korra. True, she isn't fully mastered her skills but she's undoubtly skilled enough to fight on pair or above well-trained benders. And, while hot-headed, she's also a very fast learner. On top of that she posses much more raw power than Aang and better defenses. The at best can smack her around Korra a bit and annoy her but the instant Aang receive even a single hit it will be game over for him.

And about fast opponents? I don't know but the metal bender police seemed pretty fast to me. Earth-bending doesn't necessarily mean "slow". Just remeber the Dai Li in Book 2. Those guys were fast as hell.

I can wait for Korra to develope her skills to se how will be the best full-blown Avatar xD


----------



## Doommaker (Apr 17, 2012)

BoS Aang and Korra? Korra already has three elements down (albeit not mastered completely). Aang only knows one element at this time (although he's mastered it). The avatar who's mastered only one element vs the avatar who's an expert in three (and has possibly mastered at least one of them)? I'm leaning towards Korra. Plus, in terms of physical fitness, Korra seems to be stronger (although Aang has his evasive ability).

Final verdict: Korra.


----------



## Light Summers (Apr 18, 2012)

what exactly did Aang do in the 1st episode that makes people beleive he'd beat Korra?


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Apr 19, 2012)

Gunners said:


> So in the latest trailer Korra got sonned by a single Chi blocker. She couldn't land a hit on the evasive target despite her having 3 elements to his/her 0.
> 
> She isn't landing a hit on Aang.
> 
> that ambition, a clear mind and drive are key to fire bending.



Everyone got solo'd by Tai li when she showed up........so yeah, chi blockers are just bawss.


----------



## RWB (Apr 19, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Korra's too hard headed right now, even premiere Aang should be able to best her due to his absolute mastery of Airbending (as shown by his tattoos-they can only be obtained by mastering airbending), superior speed, and superior agility.



I love how people keep saying this, when it's actual canon that he never reached mastery in the combat part of Airbending, and instead was elevated to master for his invention of the "Air Scooter".

He has mastered all the other 35 facets of airbending, but not this 36th.

Korra would merc him. She's considered a master of the combat part of all the three other arts, and considering the airbending "clicked", he really has no way to win against her. 

Season 1 Zuko is an absolute Non-factor here.




Gunners said:


> So in the latest trailer Korra got sonned by a single Chi blocker. She couldn't land a hit on the evasive target despite her having 3 elements to his/her 0.
> 
> She isn't landing a hit on Aang.



Ty Lee and Azula were both better at evasive battling than Aang, despite his art being based around it. Aang got hit by Season 1 Zuko and often coouldn't actually avoid attacks.

Korra not hitting this guy means jack. 

Season 3 Aang couldn't hit a bendingless Azula, and neither could early Season 2 Zuko(she could bend then but beat him without even really using it). And she's not even supposed to be on par with Ty Lee in evasion. This is a guy trained to mastery in her very art.


This being said, Azula in her first appearance, and in her Crazy Mode(without power-up) would likely beat Korra at this point. She's just that good.


----------



## WinPiece777 (Apr 19, 2012)

Why is this thread still alive? Korra can bend 3 elements. She can also turn water into ice.
All she got to do is restrain Aang with earthbending or waterbending. 

Aang can't just dance around all her attacks.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 19, 2012)

Idk if this counts, but if we're looking at feats only in the premiere and nothing else, technically Aang was able to enter the avatar state in the premiere ... js.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 19, 2012)

WinPiece777 said:


> Why is this thread still alive? Korra can bend 3 elements. She can also turn water into ice.
> All she got to do is restrain Aang with earthbending or waterbending.
> 
> Aang can't just dance around all her attacks.



Why are you still posting? Korra just showed that a novice airbender can avoid 3 elements if done right. Aang was a master airbender at the start of the series. More weapons don't mean nothing if they can't hit.


----------



## Wan (Apr 20, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Why are you still posting? Korra just showed that a novice airbender can avoid 3 elements if done right. Aang was a master airbender at the start of the series. More weapons don't mean nothing if they can't hit.



Korra showed that she, an already skilled martial artist, can avoid 3 elements in the context of a pro bending match if she took an airbending approach.  That doesn't mean that Aang could avoid Korra's attacks.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 20, 2012)

While Korra is more forceful it works against her here. Aang is calm and uses strategy while it looks like Korra just tries to force her way through everything. Aang will dodge and strike when there's an opening. Korra will tire herself out or get frustrated and loose focus.

12 year old calm monk > hot headed teen


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think Aang could even touch her. Korra's bending is ahead of what Aang could do at the beginning. And she's also a better fighter than Aang.


----------



## WinPiece777 (Apr 20, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Why are you still posting? Korra just showed that a novice airbender can avoid 3 elements if done right. Aang was a master airbender at the start of the series. More weapons don't mean nothing if they can't hit.



Hahahaha!!! you mean the pro-bending match. Unlike those fodder benders in the match, you realize that Korra MASTERED 3 elements and was trained by members of the Order of the White Lotus! 

The pro-bending match has restrictions. Think about it! why are those earth-bender fodder don't bend the ground where Korra is standing on? why those water-bender fodder uses a lot of water pressure to hit Korra? Why does that fire-bending fodder use multiple fire attacks?

What would Aang do to hurt Korra anyways? Blow her anyway? 
Saying that Aang would beat her, because he is a master of air-bending is saying that air is the most powerful element in the Avatar-verse. which is false.

Remember she mastered 3 Elements!!!!! 

Stop asking why I post, because It is a freedom we all possess.


----------

